# Kyle Rittenhouse won’t face charges in Illinois for Kenosha shooting



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

https://www.tmj4.com/news/local-new...face-charges-in-illinois-for-kenosha-shooting


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I think that headline is a little misleading.

he won't face charges for transporting his gun across state lines...if I'm reading it right.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Robie said:


> I think that headline is a little misleading.
> 
> he won't face charges for transporting his gun across state lines...if I'm reading it right.


I agree, and I also don't understand what the article says. The rifle used by Kyle was never physically possessed by Kyle?


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

Back Pack Hack said:


> https://www.tmj4.com/news/local-new...face-charges-in-illinois-for-kenosha-shooting


Awesome!!! One of those rare cases where justice (for the most part) prevails. He should be complete exonerated for ALL pending or possible charges.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

ActionJackson said:


> Awesome!!! One of those rare cases where justice (for the most part) prevails. He should be complete exonerated for ALL pending or possible charges.


And..........

his *attackers* need to be charged. Something that apparently hasn't happened.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Back Pack Hack said:


> And..........
> 
> his *attackers* need to be charged. Something that apparently hasn't happened.


The guy that fired the first shot has...



> SCOOP: Man Who Fired First Shots Behind Kyle Rittenhouse in Kenosha Has Been Charged


https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/20...hots-behind-kyle-rittenhouse-kenosha-charged/


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Yeah, spotted an article on that last night.
Very misleading headline.

Basically they are saying he did not own the weapon, it was not purchased outside of Wisconsin, and it was not brought across state lines.
It was always in Wisconsin, and owned by a Wisconsin resident who loaned it to Kyle.

There is still the potential for him to be charged with open carrying of a long gun by a minor, but no federal charges since the gun wasn't brought across state lines.
The self-defense argument is still rock solid.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Robie said:


> The guy that fired the first shot has...
> 
> https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/20...hots-behind-kyle-rittenhouse-kenosha-charged/


But is he one of KR's attackers?


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Back Pack Hack said:


> But is he one of KR's attackers?


I knew you would have something to say.

No. No he was not one of the attackers. I never said he was, did I?


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Back Pack Hack said:


> And..........
> 
> his *attackers* need to be charged. Something that apparently hasn't happened.


One of them has a bad headache and the other one is gutless.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Robie said:


> I knew you would have something to say.
> 
> No. No he was not one of the attackers. I never said he was, did I?


Then your post is moot.

I stated his *attackers* needed charged.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Oh well.


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

KUSA said:


> One of them has a bad headache and the other one is gutless.


I think two of them are resting soundly while the third is learning to play with himself with a different hand.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Back Pack Hack said:


> But is he one of KR's attackers?





Robie said:


> I knew you would have something to say.
> 
> No. No he was not one of the attackers. I never said he was, did I?


Damn....that went bad....so quickly....


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

KUSA said:


> One of them has a bad headache and the other one is gutless.


Love me some good graveyard humor...


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

He won't face charges because as far as IL knows or can prove he never had the firearm in IL. The first shooter being mentioned was some clown around the time this all went down had fired a shot in the air. He was not really involved in the mess that followed he is only being charged with minor violations. 
Kyle will be extradited to WI. He will be charged and convicted in Kenosha. They already have his hand picked hangman jury list ready. The Kenosha /Racine area is a liberal nightmare.


----------



## Big Boy in MO (Jan 22, 2018)

KUSA said:


> One of them has a bad headache and the other one is gutless.


Don't forget about the one with the bad tennis swing!!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Big Boy in MO said:


> Don't forget about the one with the bad tennis swing!!


 He figured it was worth it DA dropped all his other charges. Made him out to be a hero he is doing ok with the arm at taxpayer expense. Worked out well for him.
he is being groomed to be a start witness at the mock trial for Kyle.


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

Old SF Guy said:


> Damn....that went bad....so quickly....


Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Kyle is now a racist, says a Karen/CNN and prosecutors.


----------

